# couple more questions



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok so I have 20 lbs of Eco complete substrate in my 10 gallon aquarium now (what the bag recommended for best results). Once I begin planting more will i have to stir the substrate like with sand?... Should i consider getting some MTS?

Also sometimes I have to leave my aquarium unattended for up to a week or so at a time. What is the best solution for keeping lighting on the plants? The hood on my tank has a push button so im not sure if one of those timer things would work or not. If i unplug the hood while it is on and then plug it back in I have to push the button again to turn it on. Sorry if this is a n00b question.

And lastly im hoping to plant pretty heavily (im thinking about doing a DIY CO2). Does that pretty much eliminate the need for thorough gravel vaccing?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No to the first 2 questions.
The timer will work just fine.
You should almost never have to gravel vac a planted tank. Maybe once a year for a good cleaning but thats it.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> The hood on my tank has a push button so im not sure if one of those timer things would work or not. If i unplug the hood while it is on and then plug it back in I have to push the button again to turn it on.


You have to push the button after plugging it in again, even if it was left on? Well, you'll have to open the light up and bypass or replace the switch, so that it can be turned on/ off with just the plug. Timers are great, but they work just like pulling out the plug and putting it back in. Of course, you have to be careful doing your own electrical work, especially for a light fixture above water and doing so will most definately void any warrenty.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im thinking about just replacing all the lighting.. its only providing 1.5 watts/gallon right now so i know im going to be getting rid of it at some point.


----------

